

2,000 student hackers expected at Santa Monica hackathon this weekend - rjvir
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-student-hackathon-silicon-beach-20140124,0,2818949.story#axzz2rS4AJfuz

======
not_rhodey
"Students will be working for 36 hours to produce websites, apps or hardware
using any open-source libraries and API."

Title should read "2,000 computer science students expected at Santa Monica
hackathon this weekend". Common misspelling, no worries... -__-

~~~
not_rhodey
Go ahead, ban me. I'm already dead.

